# Importation des contacts dans Gmail



## annamaria (21 Mars 2006)

Salut  

j'essaye d'importer les contacts dans Gmail, depuis mon carnet d'adresse, mais... impossible !

Gmail ne reconnaît rien qu'un format bien specific de CSV.
J'ai essayé de passer par AdresseBookExporter...rien à faire  
Je suis passé par Excel aussi... rien  

Je voudrais importer les tél et les adresses aussi. 

Mystère!


----------



## Aquilane (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu dans Univers Mac, mais pas testé moi-même que le site http://labs.brotherli.ch/vcfconvert permet de faire cette manip. Il suffirait d'exporter les fiches dans un document vCard sur le bureau et de séléctionner ce fichier dans la page que je viens d'indiquer. Cela devrait créer un fichier convertie au format CSV.

Bref, prometteur, mais à tester !


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2006)

Il existe un programme gratuit spécifique pour cette tâche : A to G.

A télécharger ici : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15220


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2006)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> j'essaye d'importer les contacts dans Gmail, depuis mon carnet d'adresse, mais... impossible !
> 
> ...


 Va jetter un oeil dans l'autre fil que tu as ouvert a ce sujet 



			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Il existe un programme gratuit spécifique pour cette tâche : A to G.
> 
> A télécharger ici : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15220


A noter que A to G est le nouveau nom d' AdressBookToCSV que je cite dans l'autre fil


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2006)

sujet traité sur ce forum , entre autre, là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124704&highlight=gmail


----------



## annamaria (22 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Va jetter un oeil dans l'autre fil que tu as ouvert a ce sujet
> 
> 
> A noter que A to G est le nouveau nom d' AdressBookToCSV que je cite dans l'autre fil




AdressBookToCSV ou A to G  

Ca marche ! :love: 


Merci merci merci


----------



## shYm0n (15 Août 2006)

Désolé de remonter ce topic, mais moi je voudrais faire l'inverse, importer mes contacts gmail dans Mail... je n'ai rien trouvé avec la fonction recherche, désolé si la réponse à déjà été donnée !

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2006)

shYm0n a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de remonter ce topic, mais moi je voudrais faire l'inverse, importer mes contacts gmail dans Mail... je n'ai rien trouvé avec la fonction recherche, désolé si la réponse à déjà été donnée !
> 
> Merci d'avance


Ben c'est dans l'aide ...gmail


> Comment puis-je exporter des contacts ?
> 
> Vous pouvez rapidement exporter votre liste de contacts Gmail dans un fichier .CSV. Procédez comme suit :
> Connectez-vous à votre compte Gmail.
> ...


----------



## shYm0n (15 Août 2006)

Mais justement, dans le Carnet d'adresses, il nous ai proposé d'importer des fichiers vCard, pas CSV :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2006)

bien sur 

il y a plusieurs m&#233;thodes pour passer de CVS au carnet d'adresse

l'une d'elle est de passer de CVS &#224; un autre format tampon  ( par exemple text )
puis de ce format tampon &#224; l'importation dans le carnet

une interface  en ligne te le fait tr&#232;s bien  en quelques secondes
http://homepage.mac.com/phrogz/CSV2vCard_v2.html

tu peux aussi faire plus simple sans passer par cette interface
copier coller directement tes contacts dans un fichier texte  ( ou mail format texte)
et passer le contenu de ce fichier texte dans le carnet
ou passer par une appli qui importe une CVS et exporte du texte 
( excel par exemple)


----------



## Yannoux (16 Août 2006)

Tout est dans le titre !

Je fais appel a une bonne ame detenteur d'un compte Gmail afin de lui demander une invitation car j'ai fais je ne sais combien de site pour avoir un code invit et je peux vous dire que y en a aucun de serieux en particulier InvitationGmail.info et GmailZone et autres.................. 

Alors si qqu pouvait faire une BA pour moi en MP ce serait vraiment cool de sa part!
Comme ca je pourrais en faire profiter a mon tour.:rateau: 


PS : en plus je pourraits dire que au moins sur MacG il sont cool et serieux !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2006)

en tapant , en recherche _invitation gmail_ avec option " dans les titres" tu tomberas sur les fils d&#233;di&#233;s &#224; ca


----------



## Yannoux (17 Août 2006)

OK merci.


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2007)

Je n'arrive vraiment pas a importer mes contacts Gmail dans Mail ... j'ai aussi, et il faut dire que ca aide pas, a ouvrir la plupart des liens proposes dans les differents fils ouvert a ce propos.

Un marche : CSV2vCard_v2 ... mais pour la derniere etape il dit:
_
Copy the contents of the box below, paste them into a text editor, and save them to your computer as a *text file* with an extension of '.vcf
_
Je comprends bien ce qu'il faut faire, mais ni Textedit ni Neo-office ne permettent la sauvegarde dans un format .vcf ...

En exportant en .vcf.txt je peux l'envoyer vers l'address book, mais il ne reconnait pas le format et nie pouvoir y lire des VCards ...

Bref, frustrant, frustrant et re-frustrant ...

Heureusement c'est l'heure de l'apero il en faut plus pour m'enerver ...  ...

Je serai tres reconnaissant pour un petit coup de main. Merci d'avance ...  ...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je serai tres reconnaissant pour un petit coup de main. Merci d'avance ...  ...


ok 
on commence



> Je n'arrive vraiment pas a importer mes contacts Gmail dans Mail ..


titre du fil
Importation des contacts dans Gmail
( Mail=> gmail)

soit l'autre sens

--
il y a des fils sur le sens Gmail=>Mail

d'ailleurs au sens strict 
c'est gmail<=> carnet d'adresse


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2007)

Il me semble que tu as ecris quelques messages sur le sujet Gmail > Mail au dessus ...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

et alors?

ca ne change rien au fait que tu inverses les choses
(ou alors précises)

Si tu cherches à importer tes contacts gmail en ligne vers carnet d'dresse Mac ca se fait en quelques clics
(expliqué dans l'aide gmail)

tu vas sur tes contacts 
 tu cliques exporter  , tu choisis Vcard

et tu les importes dans le carnet ( menu import vcard)
terminé


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2007)

eh bien non ... ca ne marche pas ... pas chez moi ... export en Vcard outlook ou en Vcard Gmail ...

C'est con ... mais si tu veux pas aider tu reponds pas et on en reste la ... je prefere qu'on me dise rien plutot q'on me parle sechement en prenant de la hauteur ...

:sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre c'est le 3 è choix vcard adress book

et epargne nous tes commentaires

tu t'es gourré de sujet 
je t'aide quand même rapidement alors que tu es hors sujet


je viens de refaire un test d'import 
zero probleme

( via firefox et gmail nouvelle version-accessible selon les cas en mode usuel  ou via english US)
 et en cliquant export vers address book
FF l'enregistre en contacts.vcf  et dans la foulée l'import est proposée directement dans l'appli de son choix ;choisir  dans le carnet, valider la demande d'ajout dans le carnet terminé)

j'arrête là ici
la suite, éventuelle, se passera , pour l'interêt des autres lecteurs dans un des sujets in topic


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

Je reviens sur le sujet originel de ce fil.

Je souhaite importer mon carnet d'adresse dans Gmail.
Mais moi mes contacts sont enregistrés dans MSentourage2004.

Il me permet d'exporter un fichier .txt

J'ai essayé de l'exporter via tous les formats CSV possibles dans Excel, ça n'a jamais marché, gmail les refuse.

J'ai téléchargé a to g mais il ne permet que d'exporter depuis "carnet d'adresse" et pas depuis un fichier ou depuis MSEntourage.

J'ai essayé d'importer le fichier txt de MSEntourage dans "carnet d'adresse", puisqu'il prétend en être capable., mais j'ai la fenêtre d'importation et quand je clique sur OK rien ne se passe.

Que faire docteur ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

passe par des sites -interfaces dédiés gestion de contacts  multiplateformes multi fomats genre plaxo

( evoqué partout,  puissant, gratuit)


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> passe par des sites -interfaces dédiés gestion de contacts  multiplateformes multi fomats genre plaxo
> 
> ( evoqué partout,  puissant, gratuit)



Je me suis inscrit sur Plaxo. J'ai pas trouvé d'outil d'import (seulement les trucs en ligne mais mon carnet d'adresse n'est justement pas en ligne).

J'ai fait une recherche dans MacGé sur "Entourage + Plaxo + contacts" et n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour exporter de Entourage vers Plaxo.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

http://www.entourage.mvps.org/database/sync.html#sync11


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

même manip 
mais décrite chez plaxo
http://support3.plaxo.com/al/12/1/article.asp?aid=1052&n=1&tab=search&bt=4n&r=2.221322E-02&s=


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> http://www.entourage.mvps.org/database/sync.html#sync11



J'ai installé la barre d'outil plaxo et toujours pas de résultat.

Alors j'ai relu en détail le contenu du lien (en anglais malheureusement)
Ils disent dedans que Entourage ne peut pas se synchroniser avec plaxo ! et ils conseillent de synchroniser Entourage avec Carnet d'Adresse pour y parvenir.

On revient au début de ma question ou presque (puisque je demandais entre autre s'il était possible de mettre ses contacts entourage dans carnet d'adresse) et je n'avais besoin ni de m'inscrire à Plaxo ni d'installer ce progiciel dans mon ordi&#8230; (le temps passé à ça, mon adresse révélée a un opérateur online de plus, installation d'un logiciel inutile sur mon poste)

Ou alors j'ai raté qqchose ?

Je ne cherche pas une usine à gaz, mon but est juste d'envoyer mes contact entourage dans gmail. 

-- pour une fois j'essaye d'être simple, cher camarade PFM ;-P --


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> même manip
> mais décrite chez plaxo
> http://support3.plaxo.com/al/12/1/article.asp?aid=1052&n=1&tab=search&bt=4n&r=2.221322E-02&s=



Argh, le lien marche pas !

je suis maudit.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

tu te maudis bien vite 
va direct dans l'aide plaxo  en ligne
et tu y tapes " entourage"

dur dur j'vous dis


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

Ah peut-être un début de solution,

Avec ton aide, j'ai trouvé ça (c'est peut-être le lien que tu as essayé de faire.

Donc j'ai appris que dans les prefs de entourage, il existe un truc appelé synchronisation.

J'ai cliqué dedans et carnet d'adresse s'est rempli

C'est super simple, faut juste savoir que c'est caché là, quoi.

Du coup, il était peut-être pas nécessaire de passer par Plaxo ? Non ?
Maintenant que j'ai mes contacts dans Carnet d'Adresse, je peux les exporter jusqu'à Gmail assez facilement, il me semble.
Ou alors je suis encore trop optimiste ?


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu te maudis bien vite
> va direct dans l'aide plaxo  en ligne
> et tu y tapes " entourage"
> 
> dur dur j'vous dis



Ouais, c'est l'idée que j'ai eu (tout seul en plus, je suis lent mais pas irrécupérable)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

ce qui risque d'etre plus "irrécuperable" ( ou du moins problematique)  ce sont tes contacts entourage
( une vraie ch**erie cette app pour ce qui est des manips hors entourage, esprit habituel de microdoux)


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

Oui, ben voilà, ensuite je passe par a to g et hop, c'est réglé.

Du coup, à priori, je peux me passer de Plaxo, non ?

Ou bien l'intérêt de ce truc ce serait que dès que j'ajoute un contact à entourage il s'ajoute à gmail, c'est bien ça.


Enfin, bon, au delà de peut-être l'aspect pratique de ce fameux plaxo, la réponse la plus simple (pas forcément la meilleure mais la plus simple) à comment exporter ses contacts de Entourage 2004 vers gmail est la suivante
1 : dans les prefs de Entourage, aller dans synchronisation et cocher Carnet d'adresse
2 : télécharger a to g (connu aussi sous le nom adressbooktocsv)
3 : ouvrir a to g et lui faire exporter le carnet d'adresse en csv
4 : dans gmail, cliquer sur contacts, puis sur importer
5 : sélectionner le fichier contact.csv créé par a to g
6 : c'est fini


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui risque d'etre plus "irrécuperable" ( ou du moins problematique)  ce sont tes contacts entourage
> ( une vraie ch**erie cette app pour ce qui est des manips hors entourage, esprit habituel de microdoux)



Oui, en effet, microdoux n'est pas partageur !

Mais bon, j'en suis venu à bout, à priori.

Mon but était juste de pouvoir faire une liste blanche pour l'anti-spam de gmail. et pouvoir tester la technique antispam que tu suggèrais déjà dans ce fil que  j'avais ouvert. (et peut-être éviter de me payer un spamenmoins qui représente quand-même un mois d'abonnement internet par an).

Tu mérites bien ton coup de boule vert ! Mais je peux pas t'en donner. Qui peut le faire pour moi ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

edit
methode a to g
 a déjà été evoqué de nombreuses fois  par le passé ( c'est fou non?)


quant à plaxo 
garde le 
par contre bien fouiller les options et agir selon ce que tu veux
certains souhaitent eviter que plaxo demande directement  aux  contacts de mettre à jour leur propre fiche ( sur plaxo)
d'autres trouvent ca super
chacun sa vision


----------



## ccciolll (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> methode a to g
> a déjà été evoqué de nombreuses fois  par le passé ( c'est fou non?)



oui, mais il me manquait le lien entre entourage et carnet d'adresse
Réponse que j'ai trouvée sur la page de plaxo dont le lien marchait pas

Quelle histoire de fou.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

ccciolll a dit:


> pour l'anti-spam de gmail. et pouvoir tester la technique antispam



jamais eu de soucis majeurs en 2 ans

il marche bien ( et il ne filtre pas les messages des contacts)
mais surveiller un peu car parfois il se gourre *
30 jours pour corriger

* sa gourance la plus banale est un avis d'échec d'envoi authentique qu'il voit en spam
rien d'étonnant car certains spams se presentent comme de vrais /faux avis d'echec 
donc tu vois rien de très dramatique


----------

